# What do all those chevrons mean?



## dougc (Oct 23, 2000)

I understand that a race winning boat will put chevrons on their sails or boat to signal their victories.

Can someone give me a short course on Chevrons 101? What do the colors mean, too?

Thanks,
Douglas Chew
s/v Challenger
Berkeley, CA


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

IMHO that the Star class has a thing with chevrons for achieving different champion levels - fleet, region, national, etc. There may be a significance in the colors too. With the extra weight and drag, and the top level racers changing new sails so often, however, I can''t believe they really bother to keep up with it.


----------

